# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Dream fish - Tiger Rasbora (Inlecypris auropurpureus)

## hwchoy

This is my favourite fish _Inlecypris auropurpureus_, which means golden-red cypridnid from Lake Inle. Looks nastsy but actually very peaceful. Think a school of 100 in a 5ft tank would be fantastic.

Very difficult fish to shoot, the body sheen is a nightmare for lighting control. I think my sifu would give me an A for this  :Roll Eyes:  

f/8.0 aperture priority, ISO 50, E-TTL, evaluative metering. 140mm with +4 closeup.

*Inlecypris auropurpureus (Annandale 191*

----------


## checkerboard

Hi Choy... is this the fish you are recommending me on sunday???

very nice indeed and will make good companions for my _Sawbwa resplendens_, from the same locality some more!

----------


## hwchoy

Yew Kiat, this is the Fish  :Cool:  I where got recommend sar lah one?  :Smug:  

man a school of 50 swimming through your resplendens  :Roll Eyes:   :Roll Eyes:   :Roll Eyes:  
cost a bomb though  :Shocked:

----------


## vinz

You're right, they look nasty... the pics make me think "Velociraptor". Nevertheless, beautiful.

----------


## benny

Wow! That's an A alright!

Good exposure, shadow control and tight depth of field control. Belly well lit and no hot spots. Color not washed out by flash.

To get A+, the tail portion should be unobstructed from view.

Steady lah!!!

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

BTW, the +4 Im using this time is the Canon 250D and not the usual Hoya :P Maybe thats why  :Grin:  ($90 vs $15)  :Embarassed: 

Benny, are you viewing it with your spide-caliberated monitor? So the colour, brightness and contrast is OK?

----------


## benny

Yup. Just calibrated my monitor the other week. The fish has gorgeous colors. Spot on.

If you like, you can borrow my spyder and have a go.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:cb604bf10d="benny"]Yup. Just calibrated my monitor the other week. The fish has gorgeous colors. Spot on.

If you like, you can borrow my spyder and have a go.

Cheers,[/quote:cb604bf10d]


wahz! onz lah.

----------

